# Back From Robidoux Rv Park, Scottsbluff, Ne



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Distinguished Outbackers,

We completed our first trip of 2006 this past weekend. We visited my Grandparents in Scottsbluff, NE. It was a great trip. We stayed at the Robidoux RV Park just outside of town. We had full hookups (very rare for us).

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice looking park, Randy








Glad to hear you had a good trip!

A little windy, I'm guessing?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hey....where's the corn field???

Gotta love the heartland!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wish we had views like that in the east.

Great pics


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Campground looks empty...

Photoshop?


----------

